# فتوى بزواج محمد من العذراء مريم بالجنة!!!



## alaakamel30 (14 فبراير 2010)

كتب: جرجس بشرى - خاص الأقباط متحدون
استمرارًا لفوضى الفتاوى المُهينة للمسيحيين والمسيحية، أوضحت فتوى صادرة عن مركز الفتوى بإشراف د. عبد الله الفقيه، أن رسول الإسلام محمدًا (ص) سوف يُزوجه الله مريم بنت عمران في الجنة.
وكان أحد الأشخاص قد طلب من المركز إجابة عن سؤال هو: "هل صحيح أن الرسول (صلى الله عليه وسلم) سيتزوج مريم بنت عمران في الجنة؟"، فكانت إجابة المركز لسؤال السائل عن هذه الفتوى التي حملت رقم 37869 بتاريخ 28 رجب 1424 هجرية كالتالي: "الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد، فما ذُكِر صحيح وقد وردت به آثار من ذلك ما أخرجه بن السني عن عائشة رضي الله عنها، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها: "يا عائشة إن الله زوجني مريم بنت عمران وآسية بنت مزاحم في الجنة".
وفي مُعجم الطبراني الكبير عن سعد بن جنادة قال: "قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم": "إن الله زوجني في الجنة مريم بنت عمران وامرأة فرعون وأخت موسى".
وأخرج الحاكم في مستدركه وقال صحيح الإسناد ولم يخرجاه عن أم المؤمنين عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: "خلال لي تسع لم تكن لأحد من النساء قبلي إلا ما أتى الله عز وجل مريم بنت عمران"....ثم ذكرت من التسع زواج رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم بها والمقصود أن مريم شاركتها في ذلك والله أعلم.​


----------



## man4truth (14 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
على الهبل المحمدى
ازاى المسلميين العاقلين يصدقوا هذه المهاترات*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 فبراير 2010)

*عادى هو يتجوز بنت عمران اخت هارون *
*منعرفش مين الحاجة دى اصلا *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 فبراير 2010)

سمعت الحديث دا فى  برنامج شبهات و ردود فى قناة الحياة المسيحية
و آه آه آه لو سمعتوا التفاسير عن سر عذرية العذراء مريم فى الاسلام و سر جبريل فى الحبل بالسيد المسيح
أنا ممكن أقولكم بس مش عايزة أغير الموضوع


----------



## besm alslib (14 فبراير 2010)

*بيقولو العقل زينه *

*وللاسف نشوف في ناس بتتكلم بالموضوع ده *

*ناس فعلا تافهه كل عقلها بالـ..... لا اكتر ولا اقل وللاسف نجاستهم دي وصلو بيها للسيده العذراء *

*شكرا على الموضوع *
​


----------



## tasoni queena (14 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه

المسلم ليه 72 حورية

يبقى الرسول بقى بنفسه هيتجوز كل ستات الجنة (بأعتبار ان العدرا منهم )

ستات النار كمان بالمرة​


----------



## طحبوش (14 فبراير 2010)

شوف السافل 

خلاص قول للشيخ ده ممكن ربنا يجوزني امه ؟؟؟؟؟ معقولة يعني ؟؟؟؟


----------



## alaakamel30 (15 فبراير 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> سمعت الحديث دا فى برنامج شبهات و ردود فى قناة الحياة المسيحية
> و آه آه آه لو سمعتوا التفاسير عن سر عذرية العذراء مريم فى الاسلام و سر جبريل فى الحبل بالسيد المسيح
> أنا ممكن أقولكم بس مش عايزة أغير الموضوع


لا قولى خليها تكمل


----------



## alaakamel30 (15 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شوف السافل
> 
> خلاص قول للشيخ ده ممكن ربنا يجوزني امه ؟؟؟؟؟ معقولة يعني ؟؟؟؟


 
تصدق هتليقوا على بعض هههههههههههههه
سلامى إلك خيى


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> شوف السافل
> 
> خلاص قول للشيخ ده ممكن ربنا يجوزني امه ؟؟؟؟؟ معقولة يعني ؟؟؟؟


 

*صح ايه السفاله و الاستفزاز دا يا رب....التطاول حتي يطول العذراء ام يسوع هيطول مين تاني بعد كدا*

*يعني في عصور (صدر الاسلام ) ايام الجزيه كانوا متربيين عن كدا ايه التمادي دا بقي *

*يا رب خلينا نتحمل*

*انصح الجاهل يقري سفر اشعياء يمكن ربنا يفتح عينيه الاعمي*

*وَصَرَخُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَظِيمٍ قَائِلِينَ: «حَتَّى مَتَى أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الْقُدُّوسُ وَالْحَقُّ، لاَ تَقْضِي وَتَنْتَقِمُ لِدِمَائِنَا مِنَ السَّاكِنِينَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ؟» 
*

*حتي متي يا رب*

*لا تعليق اتصرف انت يا رب بقي*

*سلام *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (15 فبراير 2010)

irini mahfouz قال:


> سمعت الحديث دا فى برنامج شبهات و ردود فى قناة الحياة المسيحية
> و آه آه آه لو سمعتوا التفاسير عن سر عذرية العذراء مريم فى الاسلام و سر جبريل فى الحبل بالسيد المسيح
> أنا ممكن أقولكم بس مش عايزة أغير الموضوع


 
لولا ان القسم غلط لاقسمت عليكي 

قولي ارجوكي عشان نعرف اخرتها ايه

سلام


----------



## alaakamel30 (15 فبراير 2010)

*



حتي متي يا رب

لا تعليق اتصرف انت يا رب بقي

أنقر للتوسيع...

ما تقلقيش هو مش ساكت*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (15 فبراير 2010)

alaakamel30 قال:


> لا قولى خليها تكمل


أنا يا جماعة مش عايزة أزعلكم صدقونى مش ح تستحملوا
بس لو مصممين تعرفوا  إسمعوا الفيديو فى الموقع دا
http://www.islameyat.com/post_details.php?id=2383&cat=24&scat=141&
أو إعملوا بحث على الجوجل بجملة 
هل صحيح أن القرآن كرم السيدة العذراء؟ 
و هى الحلقة رقم 32 من برنامج شبهات وردود على قناة الحياه المسيحية 
إسمعوا الحلقة كلهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا على بعضها و خاصة بعد الأربعة عشرة دقائق الأولى و إبقوا ردوا عليا :11azy:


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2010)

> نا يا جماعة مش عايزة أزعلكم صدقونى مش ح تستحملوا
> بس لو مصممين تعرفوا إسمعوا الفيديو فى الموقع دا
> http://www.islameyat.com/post_detail...t=24&scat=141&
> أو إعملوا بحث على الجوجل بجملة
> ...



شكرا ايرينى

جارى المشاهدة ​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 فبراير 2010)

منتهى قلة الادب​


----------



## loay alkldine (15 فبراير 2010)

قلت ادب و غباء عن جد 
لا تعليق اكثر من هذا


----------



## ارووجة (15 فبراير 2010)

شو هالقرف هاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هاد اللي هم فالحين فيو 
عنجد مش عارفة كيف الاسلام بيأمنو بدينهم هاد؟!!
الرب يهديهم!!!!!!


----------



## الروح النارى (15 فبراير 2010)

*ماتقلقوش أوى كده ...*
*هى أترفض علشان هى أتبقى عذرا على طول*​


----------



## BITAR (15 فبراير 2010)

*حركه حماس والقاعده*
* هبنقلبوا عليه وهيهدروا دمه*
*لانه هيناسب اليهود*
*بوصف مريم بنت عمران اخت موسى وهارون*
*ماتت يهوديه*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*لو الاعضاء ميزعلوش*
*ممكن انقله لقسم الترفيهى*​


----------



## gogocata (15 فبراير 2010)

عك ربك يفك                
يعنى حد هياخد بالة من الفتوى دى من ضمن حمى الفتاوى 
استر يااااااااااااااااااااارب وفتح بصيرتهممن فضلك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> منتهى قلة الادب​


تقصدى على الفتوى و لا على حلقة شبهات و ردود


----------



## grges monir (16 فبراير 2010)

جهل وتخلف اسلامى الى ابعد الحدود
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## antonius (16 فبراير 2010)

هذا يا جماعة من تكريم الاسلام للعذراء مريم....
للسفالة اصول وأهل اتخذوها منهجاً


----------



## zezza (16 فبراير 2010)

الراجل مش عاتق ... دنيا و اخرة عايز يتجوز 
ربنا يرحمنا من تخلف و ينور قلوبهم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (17 فبراير 2010)

مش مكفيه الحداشر و خديجه و ملكات اليمين

كمان مريم العذراء و مريم النبيه و امراه فرعون

ايه دا يعني كفايه بقي


----------



## املا (17 فبراير 2010)

بكرا بنشوف يا شيخ 
ان غدا لناظره قريب


----------



## عمادفايز (17 فبراير 2010)

*اللى اختشوا ماتوا​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (18 فبراير 2010)

تحية لكل من مر


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2010)

_خبر للرفاهية_
_ربنا ينور العقول ويفتح البصيره_​


----------



## bent almalk (20 فبراير 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه

عجبنى ردك يا ابنتى zezza

دا حمادة  فى الاسلام جبريل بيفصلو القران على مزاجو على رائى عايشة مراتو

يتجوز مرات الجن الابيض والجن الاخضر وام سحلول وام بهلول

دا العادى      معلش يا اولادى سمحوهم على الغلطة دى ناس هبلة ومش عارفة بتقول اية

هقول اية بس متخلفين عقلياااا:12F616~137:

ميرسى للخبر الرب يباركك​*


----------



## eng.gemi (20 فبراير 2010)

*ربنا يشفى*


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 فبراير 2010)

eng.gemi قال:


> *ربنا يشفى*


هو فعلا بيشفى وبيشتغل بس فى الخفاء


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 فبراير 2010)

ما يتجوز العذراء ديفاكي بالمره هههههههههههه ولا العذراء مايا

عارفينهم


----------



## kalimooo (21 فبراير 2010)

لما الواحد منهم بيفجر

نفسه بيكونا مدخلين برأسه

انه هنا امرأة واحدة وممكن مش قادر يعيشها

اما فوق..له سبعة نساء طاهرات..

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

هما بيتكلموا جد مش قصدهم الهزار...

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## alaakamel30 (21 فبراير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> لما الواحد منهم بيفجر
> 
> نفسه بيكونا مدخلين برأسه
> 
> ...


 
عارف كليمو انا بيصعب علىً لما أتخيل ساعة خروج روحه من الجسد ويفاجأ ان اللى فى انتظاره شياطين مش حور عين.
حقيقى حاجة تحزن
المسيح ينور عينيهم


----------



## عبده سعد (21 فبراير 2010)

*هى وصلت للجنان   يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب ارحمنا*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (1 مارس 2010)

_بجد انا مش هشوف ولا شوفت ناسى كده معندهاش عقل بجد صدق اللى قال ان الدول العربيه دول عالم تالت يعنى مش تانى اهو ده سر الخرفات اللى بيقوله متخلفين هيعيسششوا ويموتوا مسلوب عقولهم تحت اسم الرسول المشوى فى نار جهنم اصلا وكمان تلاقى جهنم قرفانه منه_
​


----------

